# Lancer VLC avec options



## mandrax_fr (22 Mai 2008)

Je souhaiterais tout simplement lancer VLC depuis un raccourci double cliquable, mais en y ajoutant des options spécifiques.

Quelle est la meilleur technique pour faire celà ? un AppleScript ?

Voici l'argument exacte 
	
	



```
-vvv http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u input_stream --sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=384,scale=0.5,acodec=mp3,ab=64,channels=1}:duplicate{dst=std{access=http,mux=ps,dst=192.168.0.1:8080}}
```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2008)

tu as plusieurs solutions. 
Faire un script sh et le rendre exécutable avec un chmod kivabien
sinon, avec automator, tu fais un workflow que tu sauvegardes sous forme d'application


----------



## mandrax_fr (23 Mai 2008)

merci beaucoup pour l'info.
Je suis au boulot pour l'instant et pas de Mac sous la main mais je vais tester en prenant la main sur mon mac à distance.


----------



## mandrax_fr (23 Mai 2008)

lorsque j'exécute le script via Automator j'ai un message d'erreur de processus.

Je voulais savoir comment spécifier le chemin exact vers VLC.app car ça dépend de la ou on se trouve non ? 
Genre via le terminal lorsque je me place dans le dossier Applications je tape juste

```
VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC -vvv ......
```

si je suis sur le bureau je suis obligé de faire

```
../../../Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC -vvv
```

pour qu'il trouve l'application.

Il n'y pas la possibilité de mettre un chemin en absolu ?


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2008)

mandrax_fr a dit:


> lorsque j'exécute le script via Automator j'ai un message d'erreur de processus.
> 
> Je voulais savoir comment spécifier le chemin exact vers VLC.app car ça dépend de la ou on se trouve non ?
> Genre via le terminal lorsque je me place dans le dossier Applications je tape juste
> ...


oui, le chemin absolu est

```
/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC .....
```


----------



## mandrax_fr (23 Mai 2008)

en effet ca marche tout de suite mieux !!!

merci 

par contre à présent le problème vient de VLC qui n'interprète pas correctement mes arguments, pourtant la liste des arguments fonctionnent très bien sous Windows, c'est d'ailleurs via VLC sur windows que j'ai récupéré la commande exacte.

Ce qui est étrange c'est que les commandes VLC sont universelles aux plateformes Linux, Mac, Win

Me faudrait l'aide d'un connaisseur en VLC


----------

